# Oh be Joyful conditions



## boonecounty (Apr 28, 2005)

Thinking of heading to oh be joyful tomorrow morning plus daisy and slate. Anyone know about the flows currently? 

Thanks


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm interested in this as well - let us know how it was today.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

We're headed that way tomorrow, so I'm also curious. I'd guess medium-low, but first hand eyes on the creek would be appreciated.


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

+4 more headed that way tomorrow. Would be nice to know b4 I drive that far.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Last weekend was solid medium at 1pm timeframes. Evenings were f'n scary...

There wasn't a ton of snow up there, so I would bet Med low and med high at night. 

One thing of note, that the Daisy drainage, although only a mile up the road, was fricken LOADED with snow still. The whole mountain was white. It was the highest I had ever paddled Daisy (aint saying too much, but notable) and feel that run will be cranking for another week at least, then tailing down over the next 2-3 weeks.

I would venture this is the last weekend for med "ish" flows on OBJ.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

OBJ was great this weekend. Definitely low/medium flows around lunch time. Last night really wasn't too much higher. 

I would also guess this weekend was the last for Upper East and OBJ. Daisy might be alright with the huge snow pack. Go get some!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm, there are so many levels of low. Sat evening OBJ was low, but a nice low. This morning it was noticeably lower, but not quite obnoxiously low. While it sure looked like there was a lot of snow in the mountains above Daisy, it's clear someone just scattered a bunch of that fake snow they use at the mall when Santa's visiting all over the mountains. We did it about as late as you could do it with light Sat evening and my neck muscles after Big Wood say it's the lowest I've done it. Still fun though. I think CB is about done.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I agree with Kevin. OBJ was low but doable. Slate and Daisy aren't worth your time.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

High side of low on Saturday - good flows. About this high (Becky Jarmin photo):


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Becky Jarman. As in MAN that boof is huge. I am surprised the impact didn't knock some more water loose into Daisey. Everyone within a 20 meter radius is now sterile, and for that I am truly sorry.


----------



## barely (Apr 12, 2006)

Any more recent flow update on Oh Be since last weekend? Guessing it's done, but have made this mistake before. . . .


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2004)

We were there last weekend. Fun but LOW... It's gotta be done


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

I was there June 20-21 (about 10 days ago) and it was probably around the bare minimum. The Slate gauge was reading around 280. By now it's probably gone. You might look at the Crystal, which appears to still be running. Good luck.


----------

